# looking for vw a-pillar fabric....



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

hey guys im looking for the a-pillar fabric for a 09 vw cc/passat with the cornsilk/light tan interior ...

any help would be great .


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

nothing?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you are in NH.

give Wicked C.A.S. a try, ask for Justin or Nazar, tell them Bing referred you. not sure whcih part of NH you are at, but they shouldnt be too far?

b


----------

